# EuroThaw car show



## HConrow (Oct 1, 2013)

Were trying to get a Euro show going. It will be in April 2014 somewhere in western ma. Location pending. We need some ideas! Give us everything that comes to mind. Award ideas, possible vendors, merchandise that WILL sell... Anything! Audi, VW, BMW, and Porsche allowed. Feel like coming? More info and registration @ Eurothaw.weebly.com We're trying to have a legit and amazing show so all ideas are welcome! Find us on Facebook and Instagram!
- Eurothaw staff


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Good luck :beer::beer:


----------

